# be quiet! DP Pro 11 - P4 und P8 gleichzeitig nutzen?



## tarnari (1. März 2017)

Moinsen!

Ich besitze seit neuestem das Dark Power 11 550 Watt und werde damit alsbald den 1800x auf einem crosshair VI Hero befeuern. Jetzt hat diese Board ja einen P4 und einen P8 Anschluss.
Mir ist sehr wohl bewusst, dass ich die Kombo nur mit dem P8 ans Laufen bringen kann, da das DP aber zumindest von den Anschlüssen her, die Möglichkeit bietet P4 und P( gleichzeitig zu betreiben, würde ich das natürlich tun, wenn das geht. Leider gibt das Handbuch dazu nichts her, oder ich werde nicht schlau daraus.

Wie dem auch sei, meine Frage an die Netzteil-Profis unter euch ist, kann man am DP Pro 11 550 Watt P4 und P8 gleichzeitig benutzen, oder ist das ein Problem?
Wenn es ein Problem ist, dann würde ich mich auch über eine kurze Aufklärung freuen, warum. Ich lerne immer gerne dazu.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. März 2017)

Ja, klar kann man das, wenn man das entsprechende Kabel hat.


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2017)

Spar dir den 4 Pin, den brauchst du nicht.
Mein Board hat auch einen 4 Pin extra und den brauche ich auch nicht, wenn ich den 5960X bis zum Kotzen übertakte.
Ergo lohnt nicht und sparst dadurch ein Kabel ein, was immer gut ist.


----------



## tarnari (1. März 2017)

Die sind im Lieferumfang, bzw da sind ein reines P8 und zusätzlich ein gesplittetes P4/P8-Kabel im Karton und halt eben zwei Buchsen mit der Beschriftung P4/P8 am Netzteil selber...



> Spar dir den 4 Pin, den brauchst du nicht.
> Mein Board hat auch einen 4 Pin extra und den brauche ich auch nicht, wenn ich den 5960X bis zum Kotzen übertakte.
> Ergo lohnt nicht und sparst dadurch ein Kabel ein, was immer gut ist.


@Thresh, ok das ist natürlich auch ne Ansage, der 5960X ist ja schon mal ne Ansage, von daher hab ich also alle Optionen und kann sehen, was ich machen will.


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2017)

Ja, das ist eben dafür da, wenn du ein Dual Sockel Board hast, so kannst du beide Stromanschlüsse des Mainboards versorgen ohne auf Adapter zurückgreifen zu müssen.


----------



## tarnari (1. März 2017)

Die gesplitteten Kabel sind mir wohl bekannt und auch Netzteile mit beiden Anschlüssen. Der Rechner von dem ich aus schreibe hat auch n DP drin, n 10er 650 Watt. Da ist das auch so, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Aber ich hatte noch nie n Board mit P4 und P8 gleichzeitig, sondern nur entweder oder...

Edit: hab vergessen, mich zu bedanken  mir gings darum, ob das DP das abkann, ist ja das kleinste. Das kann es scheinbar. Aber wenn ich keinen nutzen draus ziehe...
Werd auf jeden Fall schauen, was ich mit Hilfe des NH-D15 aus dem dem 1800X rausholen kann, aber ich denke dann dürfte der P8 wohl reichen.


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2017)

Den extra 4 Pin brauchst du nur für Flüssigstickstoff, wenn du 2 volt auf die CPU knallst.


----------



## tarnari (1. März 2017)

Fein, wieder was gelernt. Thx


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2017)

Und natürlich kann auch das 550er Modell 2x EPS vertragen.
Dafür ist es ja gebaut und das ist eben auch der Unterschied zum E10.
Das E10 ist Mainstream, das P11 ist High End und wenn du High End Hardware hast, kann auch ein High End Netzteil nicht schaden.


----------



## tarnari (1. März 2017)

Ich bin bei sowas eher der Typ "nicht am falschen Ende sparen". Ich hab früher Hardware verkauft und weiß, wie stark viele Leute die Komponente Netzteil unterschätzen. Leider...
Geben sehr viel Kohle für nen Rechner aus und merken dann "oh, das wird aber teuer.... Ahhh! Ein Netzteil bekomme ich ja auch für 30,- € Dann hab ich ja noch n Hunderter mehr für die Graka übrig!!" 
N halbes Jahr später stehn se bei den Kollegen der RMA nebenan und beschweren sich über die "minderwertige" Qualität der Komponenten, weils gefunkt hat oder so...


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2017)

JA, die meckern dann, dass die AMD Grafikkarte kaputt gegangen ist und wettern gegen AMD, kommen aber nicht auf die Idee, dass es am billigen Netzteil lag.


----------



## tarnari (1. März 2017)

Genau das. Ich hab den Leutz immer versucht klar zu machen, dass das NT im Grunde die wichtigste Komponente im Rechner ist. Die anderen Teile werden benötigt damit der Rechner lauffähig ist. Aber das NT macht ihn erst zuverlässig. Leider haben das nicht alle verstanden. NTs lassen sich halt nicht in Bootzeit, Renderzeit, MB/s, FPS o.ä. messen...


----------



## teachmeluv (1. März 2017)

Ich darf hoffentlich in die Diskussion einsteigen: ich habe das DP Pro 10 550W und auch beide Stromversorgungen auf meinem Z97 Board verbunden. Brauche ich das ebenfalls nicht? Oder habe ich etwas komplett missverstanden?


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. März 2017)

Man braucht es bei vielen Boards nicht zwingend - du hast aber natürlich nichts falsch gemacht wenn du alle Pins auch belegt hast.


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2017)

Du brauchst nur den 8 Pin EPS Stecker.
Den 4 Pin Stecker, der zusätzlich ist, ist nicht notwendig. Das System läuft auch so.


----------



## teachmeluv (1. März 2017)

Ich habe auch gerade nach geschaut: es ist der P8, welcher links über der CPU eingesteckt wird. Mainboard-Handbuch sagt auch, dass dieser zwingend verbunden sein muss


----------



## tarnari (1. März 2017)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Ich darf hoffentlich in die Diskussion einsteigen: ich habe das DP Pro 10 550W und auch beide Stromversorgungen auf meinem Z97 Board verbunden. Brauche ich das ebenfalls nicht? Oder habe ich etwas komplett missverstanden?


Selbstverständlich darfst du das, dafür ist ein Forum doch da


----------

